# Minimule needing a home



## minimule (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey Ya'll, I got an email this week from someone that has a 3 yr old mini molly they want to get rid of. I guess she is very bonded to one person and doesn't want anything to do with the rest of the family....especially the kids.




They offered her to me at no cost if we can find the right home for her. They said she is halter broke, has had a harness on and likes attention from the one person. They got her when she was 18 months old so who knows what her history is. I'd take her in but I'm full up and actually trying to reduce a bit.

I got one photo of her but you can't even really see her. She's WAAYYYY in the background. They said she is a dun with 4 white socks.

Anybody intersted? I think she is in the mid west....like maybe Iowa or Ohio........ If you're interested PM me or email me.... [email protected] and I'll forward all the messages to you.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,

I'm in Iowa and could maybe help to find her a good home. That's sad that she's bonded with someone and that's the reason she can't stay! I volunteer with both horse and small animal rescue.

Renee

Conroy, IA


----------



## minimule (Jun 19, 2009)

That would be great. Send me your email and I'll forward the emails I have to you. I tried to reply to your PM but your box is full.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh thanks I didn't know my inbox was full!

[email protected]


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jun 20, 2009)

Renee, That would be so great if you could help find this guy a home. Just because he is bonded to one person sure dont seem like a reason to get rid of him...poor little fellow! Shawna, I have passed your email on to others as well.

Corinne


----------



## minimule (Jun 21, 2009)

I've had a few people inquire about her so MAYBE she can find a good home that will work with her and love her.


----------

